# deca joint pain



## teethmans (Jan 3, 2006)

im recently recovering from a cubital tunnel release on my elbow last june it still gives me pain but i think this is as about as good as it will get. i can train with moderatly heavy weights but am wondering if i started my cycle 500mg test cyp 400mg deca 50mg dball for 8 weeks would the deca offer me any pain relief at all from lubing the joints even though the problem is in the ulnar nerve? would oxy 50s help for lubing joints?


----------



## Du (Jan 3, 2006)

teethmans said:
			
		

> im recently recovering from a cubital tunnel release on my elbow last june it still gives me pain but i think this is as about as good as it will get. i can train with moderatly heavy weights but am wondering if i started my cycle 500mg test cyp 400mg deca 50mg dball for 8 weeks would the deca offer me any pain relief at all from lubing the joints even though the problem is in the ulnar nerve? would oxy 50s help for lubing joints?


 
If youre recovering from an injury, I would not suggest going on-cycle at all just yet. If you are looking for pain relief, speak to your doctor for meds or look into Alflutop or similar.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2006)

My understanding is that aflutop is only for cartilage repair. It is my experience that Deca helps mask pain, which allows you to cause more injury without knowing it until you are off the Deca. Pain is a sign that something is wrong and shouldn't be ignored. I think you would be better taking naproxen for the pain and being very careful using that elbow.


----------



## Du (Jan 3, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My understanding is that aflutop is only for cartilage repair. It is my experience that Deca helps mask pain, which allows you to cause more injury without knowing it until you are off the Deca. Pain is a sign that something is wrong and shouldn't be ignored. I think you would be better taking naproxen for the pain and being very careful using that elbow.


 
My thoughts exactly - well said.


----------



## ag-guys (Jan 3, 2006)

teethmans said:
			
		

> im recently recovering from a cubital tunnel release on my elbow last june it still gives me pain but i think this is as about as good as it will get. i can train with moderatly heavy weights but am wondering if i started my cycle 500mg test cyp 400mg deca 50mg dball for 8 weeks would the deca offer me any pain relief at all from lubing the joints even though the problem is in the ulnar nerve? would oxy 50s help for lubing joints?



I would stay off the cycle until you are fully recovered.  Maybe consider GH?

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## teethmans (Jan 3, 2006)

the doctor said that elbow can take up to 6 months to heal and its now 8 months so imo its not going to get any better than it is now and ive tried painlikers and they dont work at all, what way would GH help?


----------



## brogers (Jan 3, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> My understanding is that aflutop is only for cartilage repair. It is my experience that Deca helps mask pain, which allows you to cause more injury without knowing it until you are off the Deca. Pain is a sign that something is wrong and shouldn't be ignored. I think you would be better taking naproxen for the pain and being very careful using that elbow.


 
Where does this idea come from?  I don't understand how Deca could "mask" pain..  I've never used it, but I thought that it caused the joints to hold more fluid and drastically increased collagen synthesis, thus less damage would occur=less pain.  Not just less pain, same damage.  I don't understand a mechanism for which Deca could mask pain unless it is in fact mixed with a pain killer.

Do elaborate.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Where does this idea come from?  I don't understand how Deca could "mask" pain..  I've never used it, but I thought that it caused the joints to hold more fluid and drastically increased collagen synthesis, thus less damage would occur=less pain.  Not just less pain, same damage.  I don't understand a mechanism for which Deca could mask pain unless it is in fact mixed with a pain killer.
> 
> Do elaborate.


I precceded that statement with, "In my experience..." because I don't know the mechinism by which Deca affects joints. My experience was this: I used NPP all summer and my joints felt great. I was doing ass to ankle squats on a smith with heavy weight and loving it. No pain. It all felt nice and fluid. A week after my cycle ended, my knees were shot. Now, 5 months later, I'm still dealing with it. I've had to discontinue excercises altogether. I'm going though physical therapy and using aflutop right now. Of this much I am sure: I was injuring my knees while on nandrolone with no pain or discomfort at all. One week later it was painfully clear that I had been damaging my knees. Maybe that exercise doesn't hurt others, but it hurt me, and I couldn't feel it happening. I've read of others having similar experiences--coming off nandrolone to realize they had been doing damage for months.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

teethmans said:
			
		

> im recently recovering from a cubital tunnel release on my elbow last june it still gives me pain but i think this is as about as good as it will get. i can train with moderatly heavy weights but am wondering if i started my cycle 500mg test cyp 400mg deca 50mg dball for 8 weeks would the deca offer me any pain relief at all from lubing the joints even though the problem is in the ulnar nerve? would oxy 50s help for lubing joints?


 
1) D-bol for 8 weeks...Are you nutso

2) Deca will mask the pain to some degree because of the additional water retention. Problem with the gear is your going to get stronger and when you come off that cycle, you probably have an elbow with even more damage do to the additional stress from the heavier load. 

3) last year I double tore the tendon above and below the left elbow. I ended up working through it over the last year but dropping way down in weight. 

4) I see 2 solutions. Time off or do what I did above and just work you way back up. Also stay away from skull crushers and bar dips


----------



## brogers (Jan 3, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I precceded that statement with, "In my experience..." because I don't know the mechinism by which Deca affects joints. My experience was this: I used NPP all summer and my joints felt great. I was doing ass to ankle squats on a smith with heavy weight and loving it. No pain. It all felt nice and fluid. A week after my cycle ended, my knees were shot. Now, 5 months later, I'm still dealing with it. I've had to discontinue excercises altogether. I'm going though physical therapy and using aflutop right now. Of this much I am sure: I was injuring my knees while on nandrolone with no pain or discomfort at all. One week later it was painfully clear that I had been damaging my knees. Maybe that exercise doesn't hurt others, but it hurt me, and I couldn't feel it happening. I've read of others having similar experiences--coming off nandrolone to realize they had been doing damage for months.


 
Interesting.

I'm pretty sure smith squats are hell on knees, might want to dump that exercise.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> 
> I'm pretty sure smith squats are hell on knees, might want to dump that exercise.


Yep, I know that now.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I precceded that statement with, "In my experience..." because I don't know the mechinism by which Deca affects joints. My experience was this: I used NPP all summer and my joints felt great. I was doing ass to ankle squats on a smith with heavy weight and loving it. No pain. It all felt nice and fluid. A week after my cycle ended, my knees were shot. Now, 5 months later, I'm still dealing with it. I've had to discontinue excercises altogether. I'm going though physical therapy and using aflutop right now. Of this much I am sure: I was injuring my knees while on nandrolone with no pain or discomfort at all. One week later it was painfully clear that I had been damaging my knees. Maybe that exercise doesn't hurt others, but it hurt me, and I couldn't feel it happening. I've read of others having similar experiences--coming off nandrolone to realize they had been doing damage for months.


 
Exactly what i was getting at for the poster. If he thinks he has a problem now, do the gear, get stronger, put more stess on the elbow and then watch that elbow break when he comes off that cycle.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Honestly I would talk to your Doc and Physical Therapist about this.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 25, 2006)

I would have to agree with pirate to some degree about deca masking pain.

I have done nothing to injure or hurt my lower back but I am in pain right now.  I'm going to the chiropractor next week for x rays.  It used to only tighten up on say leg day or if I was using my lower back as a stabilizer, but now it is really aching....and I just got off a deca/sust cycle...I think it does wonders for joints when ur on cycle but leaves you in a weakened state just after.


----------



## brogers (Jan 25, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with pirate to some degree about deca masking pain.
> 
> I have done nothing to injure or hurt my lower back but I am in pain right now. I'm going to the chiropractor next week for x rays. It used to only tighten up on say leg day or if I was using my lower back as a stabilizer, but now it is really aching....and I just got off a deca/sust cycle...I think it does wonders for joints when ur on cycle but leaves you in a weakened state just after.


 
On Test E solo, my joints only bothered me in the second half of the cycle, when the poundages were really increasing at a rapid rate. Perhaps Deca doesn't mask pain, it does actually prevent/treat it, however, when you come off, you lose that extra healing ability. So while the poundages are going up with deca, your joints feel great, but once you come off and lose that benefit, it's back to normal, and rapid strength increases hurt!

Kind of like putting off the damage/pain.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 25, 2006)

The lubrication should help prevent wear and tear. I know I am doing much better now that I added npp to this cycle.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 25, 2006)

teethmans said:
			
		

> im recently recovering from a cubital tunnel release on my elbow last june it still gives me pain but i think this is as about as good as it will get. i can train with moderatly heavy weights but am wondering if i started my cycle 500mg test cyp 400mg deca 50mg dball for 8 weeks would the deca offer me any pain relief at all from lubing the joints even though the problem is in the ulnar nerve? would oxy 50s help for lubing joints?


I injured my right rotator about 2 months ago. So far after 3.5 weeks of test, EQ, *deca and D-bol*, it hasn't helped at all.


----------



## PWGriffin (Jan 27, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> On Test E solo, my joints only bothered me in the second half of the cycle, when the poundages were really increasing at a rapid rate. Perhaps Deca doesn't mask pain, it does actually prevent/treat it, however, when you come off, you lose that extra healing ability. So while the poundages are going up with deca, your joints feel great, but once you come off and lose that benefit, it's back to normal, and rapid strength increases hurt!
> 
> Kind of like putting off the damage/pain.



Well the worst part is my back is way worse than it ever has been...for instance....say I'm taking a nap in the chair, just moving my leg or even just my FOOT will hurt my back.


----------

